# Anyone have a Huffy The Rail 5 speed?



## how (Sep 18, 2011)

I bought this Huffy for 10 bucks I changed the pedals and seat, I am trying to figure out how the shifter cable went from the shifter to the derailer, If anyone has one and can post a few pics like the ones I posted, that would be helpful. 

thanks howie


----------



## slingshot dude (Sep 18, 2011)

$10!?!?!?!?!?!?!?:eek:


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 19, 2011)

First you will need to get the correct cable. the one you need is for the  Huret Simplex Gear Cables. Theres is some on ebay if you look. make sure they are long enough to reach the derailur.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huret-Simpl...782?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e8c8cabe


----------



## how (Sep 19, 2011)

azhearseguy said:


> First you will need to get the correct cable. the one you need is for the  Huret Simplex Gear Cables. Theres is some on ebay if you look. make sure they are long enough to reach the derailur.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huret-Simpl...782?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e8c8cabe




Thanks so much for that information, that will really help.


----------

